# goodbye Osama



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

WASHINGTON - President Obama ended Thursday's daylong White House summit with a bang, threatening to push for passage of health care reform without Republican support if a bipartisan agreement remained out of reach.

"If we're unable to resolve differences over health care, we will need to move ahead on decisions," he said, alluding to using reconciliation, a controversial maneuver that prevents a GOP filibuster by requiring only 51 votes to pass legislation.

Obama added that if voters are unhappy with results, then "that's what elections are for."

_the dems will get their balls busted in November......it is done._


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What an arrogant [email protected]@^!#$ uke: :******:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

This Obama needs a shrink. He is on self destruct. I hope they don't have a secret agenda to maybe change the constitution or whatever to keep themsejves in power. I say these bums must think they have a way out. Do you think they went to all this trouble to just get voted out for a health care bill for a bunch of people they could care less about. I think not. eace: eace: eace:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My prediction is he will do everything in his power to cripple America financially and militarily. Then following right along with his buddies (Bill Ayers) advice he will try institute full fledged socialism. I don't think he plans on another election. The time for jokes is over, this man is seriously dangerous. 
The other prediction is none of us will know the freedom or the standard of living out parents had, and those of you under 50 will never have the standard of living we have had. Those of you 20 and 30 years old are really screwed. 
Some say our soldiers will never come to our door for our guns. I agree, but then the Chinese and Russians in the United Nations would be more than willing. 
None of these things are certain of course, but for me they have now entered the realm of possibility. This guy needs to be watched very close. November 2010 can not get here fast enough. I hope the average American youth have half the brains the youth on this site have and then we will have a chance.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

It sounds I am not alone in my thinking Obama is planing something other than an election to stay in power. What can I say Plainsmen, other than what I have said. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have never trusted the man and have always thought he hated America. I simply thought I should wait until it became apparent to more people before I spoke up. I think there are a heck of a lot more now willing to listen than there was a year ago. Now we will not hear those crackpot comments. At least not from middle of the road common Americans. 
Look at the Czars he has appointed. Now one Reverend Wright could be swept under the rung, but then there is Bill Ayers, and now the Czars including some who had attorneys working for terrorists, not to mention the tax evaders etc. Now people are beginning to listen. Only six months ago they would simply write these words off as radical. Today far fewer people will try point a finger, call names, and think they won the debate. Perhaps what will bring more to understand is Obama paying no attention to the will of the people. There is only a few explanations and disrespect for the American people is one, disrespect for America is another, and we can't overlook his possible preference for other nations and other religions. Any way you cut this we have a radical in the white house that scares me more than the radicals in Iran.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Fact number one. Obama wants to stay in charge of America and more likely the world. Fact number two , he is not planning on the American people keeping him in charge. Thus another plan to stay in power, but what plan. :thumb:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i said before, he will not finish his 4 year term. i now say he will likely be impeached if he continues to impose his will and not serve the people. many of his dem budddies cringed when he made the comment of "that is what elections are for".......that comment was the height of his frustration in that the people will not go along with his socialist agenda......he sees the Constitution and democracy as getting in the way of his goals...it is now so clear to anyone with half a brain.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

> hunter9494





> many of his dem budddies cringed when he made the comment of "that is what elections are for"


I think you are exactly right about this. I could see a lot of people with the hackles up after hearing such and arrogant statement. :******:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

floortrader said:


> It sounds I am not alone in my thinking Obama is planing something other than an election to stay in power.


You are likely not alone in your musing.


----------

